# Geordie eye test



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Y I Man*


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Wen a was axded t de the test a sed Y marra


When I was asked to do the test I said Y (transslation for those south of Scotch Corner)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The post is blatant racism against Geordies. :evil: 

Expect a letter from my Solicitors (Messrs Haddaway and Shightman). :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The post is blatent slander against Opticians.

Expect a letter from my Solicitors (Messrs Ben Dover and Phil McRavity)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't comment - my eyesight is too poor to read that chart!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

What chart?


----------

